# Bagels, Lox and Cream Cheese oh my!!!!



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have to share this one folks.........
Jewish comfort is great. Being location-ally deprived I enjoy it whenever I can.
I found myself at a "Big Apple Bagels" and had a taste for a toasted bagel with cream cheese, lox, and red onion.
Apparently the cashier was new. She took my order, I paid and backed away to wait.
I see the cashier go to a fellow worker and hear her ask...."What are lox?" Her fellow worker said "raw fish." 
The cashier said....and I quote..."Ewwwww people actually eat this? I'm not touching raw fish." 
As I waited my cashier started helping others and left my sandwich to be made by someone else.

I loved my bagel sandwich but found this truly amusing.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Apparently thecashier was both new and a bit ignorant. Lox isn't raw, it's smoked/cured.

Your story is indeed rather amusing in that "OMG, can this person be taken seriously " sort of way.

That's one of my favorite breakfasts... But I also like capers on mine.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I am blessed to have this place about 540 feet away from my door, according to the Map My Walk app on my phone.

https://bagelproject.com/

Their "Lox and Loaded" is REALLY good, the trout and truffle is probably my favorite. It features a fried egg, pickled asparagus, very tasty smoked trout from Beltex Meats ( Their retail shop is a block to the south) and some other stuff.

A bagel shop where she didn't know about lox? Wow.

mjb.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

This doesn't amaze me at all! Lox's really don't look smoked, they look raw. This is just poor training on the managers part. Most kids nowadays wouldn't know a Lox and Bagel & Cream cheese sandwich from a Knish. A good bagel is an art. Most people in the America didn't grow up eating good bread or bagels. The East Coast was a mecca for great baked bagels. I look forward to my upcoming trip to NYC to have some of these treasures. My first will be finding a Knish from a street truck.....


----------

